# Masterpiece Theatre: Part Seventeen - Poulenc's Les Animaux modèles



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Masterpiece Theatre: Part Seventeen - Poulenc's _Les Animaux modèles_


















Originally, _Les Animaux modèles_ was a ballet composed of different paintings, commissioned during the Second World War by the director of the Paris Opera, Jacques Rouché. The argument of Francis Poulenc, is mainly inspired by the fables by Jean de La Fontaine. The title of the ballet was found by the poet Paul Éluard, who published the collection of poems Les Animaux and their men, men and their animals (1920).

Francis Poulenc composed the music while Serge Lifar regulated the choreography of the ballet which premiered on August 8, 1942 at the Palais Garnier under the direction of Roger Désormière. The painter Maurice Brianchon designs the sets and costumes.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Not much is known about this ballet or, at least, I couldn't find much information about it. Anyway, it's a marvelous ballet full of color and wit. Just gorgeous. There aren't many performances of the complete ballet, but I picked up the Bramwell Tovey recording on Chandos not too long ago, so I'm hoping to give it a listen soon. What do you guys think of this work?


----------

